# Not Able To See Pics Anymore



## Alta Angel (Jun 18, 2017)

Hi.

I noticed within the past two days that I am unable to see pictures in posts.  Are there any settings that I need to change?

Thanks,
Alta


----------



## crlsweetie912 (Aug 4, 2017)

bump:
I cant see pics either, but when I copy and paste the link to the pic in another browser I can see them...


----------

